# Different Saw



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Currently, I'm looking at a 2 year old Husky 395 XP owned by a homeowner who use to cut there own firewood for heating their home. 30 or 36" bar for $550. The lack of warranty always bothers me though, with my luck.

P.S. I'ts down to $500 now.

Called the guy, now he's the second owner. First didn't have it that long, so I'm guessing 4 yrs old max. *Any input is welcomed*.

I took this from my other thread and started a new one, just in case.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

*Do it!!!*

i have a 394xp (the model that pre-dated the 395) and i bought it used, cosmetically horrible but mechanically fine. paid $400 and it runs like a dream. super strong, starts right up, is a well made, well thought out saw. I would do a good running 395 @ $500 without reservation if i was in the market for a saw that big. :thumbsup:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Well, I went and looked at it. I had called the guy and told him I'd be there by 2:30 latest. Gave myself a hour and a half window to make it. After driving 50 miles, and on time by the way, the guy's not even there. His girl friend is showing me the saw, but doesn't know how to start it. Secondly, the on/off switch is missing, which by the way is missing. I don't know what a new one cost, but since I don't work on my own for out of fear of screwing it up, that would be another expense. I'm told to pull the choke and it'll start on second pull. The trigger didn't lock up like I though it should, but maybe a husky doesn't. So I pull on it about 20 times with the choke both in and out. Nothing. She gets on the phone with her friend and I talk to him a bit. Same story, just pull the choke and then the cord; it should start on the second pull, "I just used it yesterday". I check the gas in the meantime, about a third of a tank. Should be enough; no gas can in sight. I pull on the cord another 20 or so times and the warm fuzzy feeling is waining fast. I finally gave up and walked away. I could go on with this rant, but it's been long enough and you get the picture. Needless to say I'm [email protected]##ed.:furious:

Guess I should never trust someone under the age of 30.:laughing: I known I'm just and old [email protected]#t.
Chalk it up to experience.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

yep yep we have the same model at the shed and it starts like a dream pull the choke all the way and when it pops push the choke in and pull to start it works great but if you see another check that the decompression button on the side works thay have a tendency to coke up and stick on :thumbsup::thumbsup:.but all in all a great saw


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

woody woodturner said:


> ...check that the decompression button on the side works that have a tendency to coke up and stick on :thumbsup::thumbsup:.but all in all a great saw


I pushed the decomp. button and it stayed in while I was cranking on it. Tis is OK right? It should pop out when it fires up? Never had a saw with one, but the 066 I used briefly, if I remember correctly, you would have to depress it each time you cranked on it.

Another question, would you yourself check the compression on a saw you were buying? I know you can buy those threaded gauges for a spark plug port, but I don't know where. Does anyone know what type and size threads are spark plugs on saws? Are they SAE or NPT or are they something special? I've a couple of 200 psig gauges I could make my own.
Thanks


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

when i was in the market for my 394, i was looking at ebay and craigslist for about a month. craigslist never offered up any "deals", plus i personally feel that on ebay, the seller has a larger amount of accountability. so i wound up just scouring ebay.

eventually i noticed that there were two saw sellers on ebay who stood out. They only sell saws, mostly in this size. one guy posts videos of each saw in the auction, usually a vid in his shop going over the saw, it's condition, it's features, etc, and a vid of him making a cut with the saw. the other guy usually just has a short description including the term "milling saw" and one or two pics. I had conversations with each guy via ebay email and they both came across as knowledgable, straight shooting guys who know the saws well. 

when i got my saw from the one guy, he sent me instructions on starting it when cold and hot, shipped it right away, and even mailed me some extra parts for it weeks later gratis. We spoke back and forth half a dozen times during the whole process and he was always right there, helpful and informative. 

If I were looking for another 70cc+ or milling saw, I would probably just get on ebay and start monitering these two dudes' auctions until a model i like came up. 

i am of course not affiliated with either guy, just sharing my experience in finding what seemed to be reputable sellers of these things. so i won't list their ebay names, but they will not be hard to find. good luck!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

djg said:


> I pushed the decomp. button and it stayed in while I was cranking on it. Tis is OK right? It should pop out when it fires up? Never had a saw with one, but the 066 I used briefly, if I remember correctly, you would have to depress it each time you cranked on it.
> 
> Another question, would you yourself check the compression on a saw you were buying? I know you can buy those threaded gauges for a spark plug port, but I don't know where. Does anyone know what type and size threads are spark plugs on saws? Are they SAE or NPT or are they something special? I've a couple of 200 psig gauges I could make my own.
> Thanks


yep if the decompression button stays on the saw runs lean and hot and goes bomb
yes check compression you can buy a compression tester at auto shops


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

mrbentontoyou said:


> If I were looking for another 70cc+ or milling saw, I would probably just get on ebay and start monitering these two dudes' auctions until a model i like came up.
> 
> i am of course not affiliated with either guy, just sharing my experience in finding what seemed to be reputable sellers of these things. so i won't list their ebay names ...


Thanks
that was helpful information. I've always more leery of ebay than CL because the later you can see the item before you purchase it. But if I knew of someone apparently honest like you found, that would change my mind. Would you mind sending me a PM if it's working with their contact info and I'll keep watch.
Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

djg said:


> Would you mind sending me a PM if it's working with their contact info and I'll keep watch.
> Thanks


 
I believe he needs 25 posts before he is able to PM.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

woody woodturner said:


> yep if the decompression button stays on the saw runs lean and hot and goes bomb
> yes check compression you can buy a compression tester at auto shops


I'm guessing you check the compression without depressing the decomp button, right?
I would probably be too much to ask the seller to remove the muffler so as to check for scoring? I'm guessing there's a risk of a bolt being frozen and then breaking while trying to remove?


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

yea decompression off if you have a small torch take the plug out sometimes you can see the scoring on the edge of the piston toward the muffler :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

